
Free Shipping: Delivery Robots Will Redefine Meaning of Objects - longdefeat
https://reallifemag.com/free-shipping/
======
gwbas1c
> The automation of physical space may take away the consistent reassurances
> which our belongings have traditionally given us, just as many of our hours
> may seem to have already been “lost” while staring at illuminated
> rectangles. Life within a world of constantly circulating goods could make
> their physical presence more closely resemble the persistence of the
> refreshing screen. But that change may only make the kinds of hands-on
> experiences which we tend to already seek and share on social media seem
> even more reassuring. The experience of watching a plant grow or a candle
> burn down with the passage of time might leave a more vivid memory than we
> can now possibly imagine, if our things themselves begin to seem less real
> in a world where they no longer collect any dust.

Actually, I suspect that this will make personal possessions much more prized.
If something is so important that I choose to own it instead of rent it, I
must really value it.

Look at the resurgence in vinyl record ownership. I mostly stream my music
through a streaming service that costs less per month than a typical vinyl
record; but if I really love a piece of music, I pay dearly for the physical
copy.

The same could be said for things that I use on a daily basis, or value enough
to own. For example, I might pay a high price for a premium screwdriver and
drill set, but rent the the specialty tools that I will only use once or
infrequently.

But, one more thing to consider: This might increase the quality of consumer
goods. Something that's built to a price-point now would need to be built for
high durability. I see this as win-win!

------
gwbas1c
> Items robotically transferred from one home to another might not need to
> pass through any central distribution facility; the system could potentially
> resemble a torrenting network, only one that was not reliant on “pirated”
> materials.

Oh gosh no. I want a neutral 3rd party checking each item. Otherwise, scam
artists will take advantage of a system like this.

For example, ever buy something from a 3rd party seller on Amazon, only to
find out that it's just someone who places the order from a different large
online retailer and sends it to your home? Returns then become a nightmare.
(Amazon never acknowledges how much egg this places on their face.)

I could easily envision someone using a technique like this to resell items
that are more worn than indicated, or knock-offs.

------
gwbas1c
> Established habits of brand loyalty that once indirectly helped automate
> consumer decision-making might become less relevant once shopping becomes
> literally automatic. The panoply of generic brands and products available
> through Amazon’s standard shopping interface already points to this. Brands
> that remain relevant would likely be good at maintaining and updating their
> circulating products rather than inventing them.

I would say that just misunderstands brand loyalty. In this case, the brand
loyalty is to Amazon instead of a specific manufacturer.

In the proposed situation, brand loyalty will probably be to the rental
network instead of the tool manufacturer.

